
Amazon sues sellers for buying fake reviews - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/01/amazon-sues-sellers-for-buying-fake-reviews/
======
socalnate1
"Amazon is asking for the defendants to be banned from selling products on any
of its sites or accessing its services."

I am a bit confused by this. Why do the need a court to make this happen?

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
I am also confused. Perhaps they have an earlier court decision that enjoins
them from banning sellers for this kind of activity?

Failing that, perhaps they're seeking the court decision so they can't appear
to be biased, in future courts eyes or in the eyes of a potential anti-trust
suit? Keep in mind Amazon is basically both a provider here (of the "Amazon
selling platform") and a consumer of that platform ("Sold by Amazon") and
weird hybrids in-between ("sold by X, fulfilled by Amazon").

It could simply be that Amazon does not want to be seen as banning their
competitors. Funny situation, I hope the courts understand it well, which may
be part of why Amazon is bringing this suit so they can define the terms and
the tone of how the suit is eventually brought.

------
justinclift
Next, I wish Amazon would stop knowingly selling counterfeit IT gear. :(

According to Amazon, if you add the word "generic" to any product description
- even one with specific trademarked words in it - when selling your knock off
item, you're in the clear. :(

------
arjie
If Amazon would autoban users that have a significant number of "received this
product in exchange for an honest and unbiased review", they'd probably be
fine.

~~~
vijayr
Amazon (and other sellers) should allow reviews from only those users who have
actually purchased the item instead of allowing anyone and simply adding
"verified purchase" tag.

Another thing that is super annoying are reviews like this "the product is
awesome and I loved it, but I gave it one star because it came 3 days late" \-
how is this the product's fault if USPS or someone delays the delivery for
whatever reason?

~~~
tracker1
I'm not sure about that, maybe only being able to leave reviews once you've
spent X dollars or bought Y products from Amazon. As it stands, sometimes I'll
buy something locally because I can't^W don't want to wait, but will review on
Amazon anyway.

More so if a product is really good or really bad.

------
ftrflyr
I would prefer to see statistics on this: “The vast majority of reviews on
Amazon are authentic, helping millions of customers make informed buying
decisions every day,” I imagine that if they become overzealous with their
litigations, it could become quite costly. Are users from the Western world
the only ones getting sued? So many questions.

